# I need centercaps for Interco Condor 4 wheels



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy the center caps for the interco condor 4 wheels. I cannot find them anywhere and am in the process of doing my wheels with truck bed liner dupli-color paint and want the center caps to be chrome. If not condor center caps what else will fit. I like the ITP center caps but not sure if they fit, like the ones with SS on them.


----------



## RIVER RAT (Dec 11, 2009)

call interco direct they will ship them to you 
337-334-3814


----------

